# OFF TOPIC EVENT: Sean tattooing Tampa FL



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have any questions feel free to contact me either by PM or by email 
[email protected]

Take advantage of this by getting tattooed by Sean Karn, come hang out meet Sean, the Fuzion Ink Gang and I. Not to mention come see some great tattoo contest.

Thanks for allowing me to post this

Hope to meet some of you there 

Deb


----------

